# Spam Recall



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Haven't seen this before, so here's the information:
*Hormel Foods* has named 12-ounce metal cans of "*Spam Classic*" with a “*Best By*” date
of *February 2021* and production codes F020881, F020882, F020883, F020884,
F020885, F020886, F020887, F020888, and F020889 in the recall.
These products were shipped throughout the U.S.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I checked and ours is safe.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I think those were made in 1921. It's hard to tell what they did back then.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

inceptor said:


> I think those were made in 1921. It's hard to tell what they did back then.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I'd read the codes on my cans of spam if I hadn't dehydrated them. They've shrunk so much I can't even read them with a magnifying glass.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The info said people found pieces of metal in the meat product.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> The info said people found pieces of metal in the meat product.


I assumed that's what the "M" stood for.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up! Curse you for the amount of work I'm going to have to do to get to the back of my pantry and check what I have.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's from 2018??


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, 2018. Some of us have canned foods dating back a few years.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

i get emails from Recalls Consumer Products and didn't recall getting a email about it.so i did a search.and this is what i came up with..

*Oral injuries lead to recall of Spam and another Hormel product*








Oral injuries lead to recall of Spam and another Hormel product


The Department of Agriculture is recalling more than 228,000 pounds of Spam and another product after four consumers complained about metal objects in the food.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

just to let you know - it was from 1 factory on 1 production day ONLY........

Please know this recall only affects a very limited number, 3985 cases, of 12 oz. _SPAM_® Classic product produced at one facility on one production day. Only this very small amount of product was affected. *IMPORTANT:* No other sizes, varieties, other packaging configurations, or code dates of _SPAM_® Classic are included in this recall.


----------

